# QG18DE to GA16 parts



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Just wondering, but a (shorty) turbo exhaust manifold for a QG18DE motor is a direct fit onto my GA16i engine. Anybody know how much is bolt-on fittable between engines (ie. 5 speed transmission maybe?).

I have no idea, and am just a little curious.


----------

